
Eric Schmidt-backed startup working to elect Hillary Clinton - antr
http://qz.com/520652/groundwork-eric-schmidt-startup-working-for-hillary-clinton-campaign/
======
cafard
I ask as a resident of Washington, DC: Do stealthy startups in the rest of the
world spend that much time explaining to the press how smart etc. they are?
There should be a monument here to the Unknown Consultant/Staffer: the man or
maybe woman who was important but never explained to the media that he was the
brains behind this or that politician or policy.

~~~
trothamel
It would have a tomb underneath it, but that tomb would be an empty one.

------
0x49
Google is basically running and funding the democratic party in the United
States. This combined with their NSA compliance is a scary thing.

I now find it suspect whenever they want to make changes to the search
results, especially when it always seems to favor their political party.

Bernie Sanders will never win simply because his goal is to put a stop to this
bullshit.

~~~
mudil
Oh, c'mon. Bernie Sanders is an exciting candidate for you? Give me a break.
Do Democrats have anyone, anyone, under 60?

~~~
rabbyte
As far as I can tell (I opted out of election cycles), Bernie Sanders is the
second leading candidate for the Democrats. Let's not feign surprise that
there are people who find him exciting and be respectful.

~~~
0x49
Be 'respectful'? I just saw an article about Trump linked here on HN and the
people commenting ripped him apart and did not show any 'respect'.

More and more I'm seeing comment guidelines used more as a way to limit and
silence opposing view points rather than to get rid of trolls.

If we can't have an honest discussion, the discussions is pretty much
worthless.

~~~
rabbyte
I wasn't responsible for that. I believe honesty and respect are both possible
in the same response so I'm advocating for more of that.

------
loomin-arty
We're hiring, by the way:
[http://thegroundwork.com/jobs/](http://thegroundwork.com/jobs/)

~~~
mudil
We are hiring!

Billionaire-backed startup is looking for young excited and impressionable
individuals to help elect the candidate from the 1990s, so she can push more
policies designed by GOOG/TWTR/YAHOO/FB.

Your internet will soon look like your endless shopping malls that you see
everywhere.

~~~
untog
So, just like most other tech jobs then?

------
harper
I love this thread.

------
pcunite
Media begets presidents ...

------
littletimmy
“Fascism should more appropriately be called Corporatism because it is a
merger of state and corporate power.” - Benito Mussolini

We're there.

~~~
dang
The attribution of that quote to Mussolini has long been discredited.

------
samstave
Why are you using the word "startup"?

Who gives a shit what the oligarch Schmidt promotes.. but lets not wrap the
term "startup" around his BS.

Lets face the facts - Clinton (as well as many others, including any Bush) is
an oligarch and a corrupt criminal.

Schmidt is doing a douchebag move of attempting to tie the "startup" lexicon
to Clinton's hip in an effort to muster credibility...

It is all bullshit.

------
ghrifter
Probably investing some money into Hillary so that Trump doesn't become
president...

~~~
hugh4
He'd be better off investing in Rubio.

